# 3 sectional, fan and single stick



## tuturuhan (Jun 5, 2008)

3 Sectional, fan and single stick






Sincerely
Joseph T. Oliva Arriola


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry, not good


----------



## tuturuhan (Jun 6, 2008)

Annette, (Response to Sparks Women regarding Triple Sticks, Fan, and Single Stick)

All good questions

1. The first thing that you must recognize is that instead of sparring in a straight line they are using footwork to walk in circles.

2. Instead of being in a line of fire the idea is to flank the opponent and thus to counter attack to the side and behind him. Think of a railroad train coming at you. You get off the track and shoot him as he goes by you.

3. The fan is used in many different ways. The deception comes from hiding the strike behind the fan. More importantly, the ribs of the Fan are made of steel. The cloth hides the fact that the ribs are really knifes.

4. The triple stick can also be called the 3 sectional staff. In this video we are using only the two sticks as lead for the woman student to counter attack. The idea was to show the FANS as the main weapon.

5. In other videos the triple sticks become the star or weapon of emphasis. In those videos, the weapon can become a) a flexible weapon like a chain or a nunchuku. b) the connections to each stick and to the center stick can also be used to trap and joint lock. The elbows of the 3 sectional became visegrips that can lock and trap. It is a weapon that is truly deadly with its versitility. (Again, in this video we were not showing its versitility.)

6. Take a knife out of your kitchen. Cover it with a napkin. Take the hidden knife and stab it through cardboard. (Please try this.) When you have done so you will understand the power of the fans, that hide the knifes. Also, you will begin to understand how dangerous it was for the people in the video.

LASTLY, the people in the video have been with me for a few years.

Best,
Tuhan


----------



## tuturuhan (Jun 7, 2008)

So why use these archiac weapons?

When I first read the book of five rings I was 15 years old.  Did I understand it?  No.  Do I understand it now?  No.  

But, I have an inkling.  

When I first read the book my experience was limited to karate and judo.  Though, a martial artist, I could not relate to Mushashi's grasp of weapons.  Certainly, I could not understand the "utility" of the weapons.  Nor could I understand the "life and death" concept that the practice of weapons instills in one's very life. 

Experience, capacity and capability have given me insights that I could not have achieved as a 15 year old. As a man in his fifties, I am now just beginning to understand.  Sadly, with age and mortality there is little time to apply Mushashi's practice.   As such, I will read the book of 5 rings again...with greater vigor.

So, I practice my weapons with zest knowing that I am confronting my fears, my insecurities, my mortality.  With just the slighted of misses...the blade cuts.

Sincerely
Joseph T. Oliva Arriola


----------



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2008)

A system strongly based on passing/going with the force, I see...


----------

